
[deleted] - surround
[deleted]
======
thrwaway69
They are not hidden [https://imgur.com/a/vdCt9Na](https://imgur.com/a/vdCt9Na)

~~~
surround
Odd. What about my submission before that? (Titled “Is it Christmas”)

~~~
greenyoda
Looks like that domain is banned by the moderators, and all submissions of it
get killed:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=isitchristmas.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=isitchristmas.com)

That's probably because the site is off-topic (not something that "gratifies
one's intellectual curiosity") and has been posted over and over again.

The HN Guidelines describe what's on-topic and off-topic:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

There's also a FAQ list:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

~~~
surround
Shoot. I understand that a simple “no” the rest of the year isn’t interesting,
but during Christmas time? The flags, the developer console chat room...
there’s even a dedicated API for the flags. Oh well.

Side note: I “deleted” this post because (obviously) it’s off topic.

~~~
greenyoda
It's hard to find the console stuff unless you know it's there.

I suppose you could send an e-mail to the moderators (hn@ycombinator.com) and
explain why you think the domain should be un-banned.

